# Nome proprio al plurale



## passola92

Giorno ragazzi. 
Sto traducendo un brano in inglese, in cui l'autore ad un certo punto fa una battuta su un personaggio un po' antipatico che verrebbe tradotta così più o meno.

"Nel corso degli anni, John aveva messo a punto una tecnica per gestire tutte le *Hermioni* del mondo"

Il personaggio antipatico è Hermione. Mi chiedevo, in Italiano (visto che c'è "tutte le") posso flettere il nome proprio?
Io ho sempre saputo che non si potesse fare, però mi rendo conto che - anche ripetendo la frase a voce alta - se il nome non viene flesso, mi suona tutto un po' strano. 

Che ne dite?


----------



## Pat (√2)

'giorno  Puoi farlo, se "tutte le Hermione" proprio non ti va giù.


----------



## dragonseven

Buongiorno Passola!
Comprendo molto bene cosa intendi, ma personalmente vedo e sento il plurale dato ai nomi propri come sbagliato e cacofonico.
Poi, come detto da Pat, volere è potere.


----------



## francisgranada

_Hermione_, come nome proprio femminile, in italiano non mi suona chissà quanto naturale neanche al singolare  ... 

Ma p.e. l'espressione _tutte le Marie_ non la vedo tanto "male", mentre p.e. _tutti i Giuseppi_ mi suona strano ... Chiaro che le mie impressioni personali non sono rilevanti, però m'interesserebbe sapere se anche voi madrelingua avete la sensazione che alcuni nomi propri suonano al plurale bene (o "meglio") rispetto ad alcuni altri? ...

Domanda: Si può quindi dire che "ufficialmente" _a priori_ tutti i nomi propri bisogna considerarli indeclinabili, cioè anche nel mio esempio_ tutte le Mari*a*_ sarebbe la versione corretta? (oppure _ogni Mari_a per evitare il dilemma ...)


----------



## passola92

francisgranada said:


> Ma p.e. l'espressione _tutte le Marie_ non la vedo tanto "male", mentre p.e. _tutti i Giuseppi_ mi suona strano ... Chiaro che le mie impressioni personali non sono rilevanti, però m'interesserebbe sapere se anche voi madrelingua avete la sensazione che alcuni nomi propri suonano al plurale bene (o "meglio") rispetto ad alcuni altri? ...



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Potrei dire "Ci sono 3 Giulie nella mia classe", ma non "tre Marchi"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Al plurale, la maggior parte dei nomi propri rimane invariata, a eccezione di alcuni casi: 
- per indicare due o più persone che condividono lo stesso nome: le tre Marie; 
- restano in carcere i due Alberti (_padre e figlio_) già detenuti; 
- per indicare due o più opere d’arte riconducibili a un unico artista: due meravigliosi Tintoretti; 
- con tono enfatico, per indicare una categoria di individui con caratteristiche particolari ben definite: "Canzoni brutte, ma brutte (quelle dei vari Valeri Scanu) ... (http://forum.musiczone.it)


Quindi direi che espressioni come "tutte le Hermioni del mondo" e "tre Marchi e due Paoli ..." vanno bene.


----------



## francisgranada

Quindi si potrebbe dire che "tutte le Anne che conosco sono belle e tutti i Franceschi sono bravi"? 

Ciao Anna  Francesco.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Teoricamente sì per le Anne e assolutamente sì per i Franceschi 

Ciao, Francesco caro!


----------



## dragonseven

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Al plurale, la maggior parte dei nomi propri rimane invariata, a eccezione di alcuni casi:
> - per indicare due o più persone che condividono lo stesso nome: le tre Marie;
> - restano in carcere i due Alberti (_padre e figlio_) già detenuti;
> - per indicare due o più opere d’arte riconducibili a un unico artista: due meravigliosi Tintoretti;
> - con tono enfatico, per indicare una categoria di individui con caratteristiche particolari ben definite: "Canzoni brutte, ma brutte (quelle dei vari Valeri Scanu) ... (http://forum.musiczone.it)
> 
> 
> Quindi direi che espressioni come "tutte le Hermioni del mondo" e "tre Marchi e due Paoli ..." vanno bene.


 Ciao Anja Ann! 
A parte i parenti di Wanna e Gino  e rimanendo ferma la mia contrarietà in generale a questo tipo di forma plurale data ai nomi propri di persona, credo che nel caso specifico richiesto in OP da Passola non sia assolutamente proponibile per due motivi almeno:
1) dalla stessa pagina della Treccani:





> Nella lingua parlata è frequente l’uso dell’articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi propri. Quest’uso è comune anche con i nomi maschili solo nell’Italia settentrionale, mentre con i nomi femminili è più diffuso, ma in entrambi i casi è da evitare in contesti formali e nello scritto;


2) solitamente quando si pluralizza un nome proprio di persona si tende ad indicare persone o cose multiple/diverse, il nome _Hermione_ sostituisce una definizione, in particolare, un modo d'essere proprio di quella specifica persona, insomma, la tecnica di John dovrebbe essere funzionale anche verso chi ha un nome diverso ed è difficile credere che "tutte le Hermioni" siano antipatiche. 





francisgranada said:


> [...] Domanda: Si può quindi dire che "ufficialmente" _a priori_ tutti i nomi propri bisogna considerarli indeclinabili, cioè anche nel mio esempio_ tutte le Mari*a*_ sarebbe la versione corretta? (oppure _ogni Mari_a per evitare il dilemma ...)


 Ciao Francis! 
Personalmente tendo a seguire la tua regola (l' "ufficialmente"), con "ogni (o 'sinonimo') Maria" sarebbe la forma migliore. 
Nella frase "le tre _Marie_" si esplicita tre persone differenti che hanno in comune il nome e non necessariamente altro. 
Poi, _Maria_, come tanti altri, è un nome che si presta a essere pluralizzato, ma per uno come _Andrea _o _Ingrid_? O peggio, per uno come _Daniele_, maschile singolare o femminile plurale?

P.s.: Invece non ho nulla in contrario quando il nome proprio al plurale tratta specifiche attinenti a zone geografiche o geopolitiche, ma quando sento parlare dei due Mattei... beh, faccio sempre un po' fatica a non pensare a Enrico, l'uno, e l'altro??? Chi è, chi può essere?????   (con tanto di scuse ad Enrico per questo mio uso sarcastico del suo nome ma è la verità).


----------



## Anja.Ann

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Anja Ann!  ...rimanendo ferma la mia contrarietà in generale a questo tipo di forma plurale data ai nomi propri di persona, credo che nel caso specifico richiesto in OP da Passola non sia assolutamente proponibile per due motivi almeno:
> 
> 1) dalla stessa pagina della Treccani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nella lingua parlata è frequente *l’uso dell’articolo determinativo *davanti ai nomi propri. Quest’uso è comune anche con i nomi maschili solo nell’Italia settentrionale, mentre con i nomi femminili è più diffuso, ma in entrambi i casi è da evitare in contesti formali e nello scritto;
Click to expand...


Ciao, Dragon! 
A mio avviso, nella precisazione che riporti dal Treccani si parla dell'uso dell'articolo determinativo davanti a nomi propri (che sia "da evitare in contesti formali e nello scritto" siamo tutti d'accordo), ma noi si parlava della forma plurale dei nomi propri: sono due cose ben diverse.  



dragonseven said:


> 2) solitamente quando si pluralizza un nome proprio di persona si tende ad indicare persone o cose multiple/diverse, il nome _Hermione_ sostituisce una definizione, in particolare, un modo d'essere proprio di quella specifica persona, insomma, la tecnica di John dovrebbe essere funzionale anche verso chi ha un nome diverso ed è difficile credere che "tutte le Hermioni" siano antipatiche.



Be', è opinione tua.  Il Treccani è di diverso avviso e riporto nuovamente: "al plurale la maggior parte dei nomi propri rimane invariata, ad eccezione di alcuni casi ...  plurale usato "*con tono enfatico, per indicare una categoria di individui con caratteristiche particolari ben definite". *Nel contesto dato, secondo me, il caso calza a pennello*: *a te non pare che, enfaticamente parlando, tutte le Hermioni si contraddistinguano per la caratteristica antipatia che suscitano?


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, ma in "tutte le Hermioni", '_*le*_' cos'è? Inoltre, magari sbaglio, non penso che questa traduzione di un testo in inglese Passola la riporti oralmente o sotto forma di dialogo diretto. 
E pure Treccani può dire ciò che ritiene più opportuno, non è la prima volta in cui mi trovo in disaccordo con quanto scrivono online, come ad esempio questo passaggio per me non proprio chiarissimo, ma forse sono io troppo stupido per capirlo: 





> • A eccezione dei nomi di persona, i nomi propri possono essere o maschili o femminili.
> La maggior parte dei nomi propri di persona forma il femminile sostituendo alla desinenza del maschile la desinenza _-a.  [...] Alcuni nomi italiani sono soltanto maschili (Luca, Matteo, Andrea, Thomas) o soltanto femminili (Mirella, Elisa, Marika, Veronica)._


 Se poi il loro esempio più alto culturalmente parlando è preso da un forum di musica ormai chiuso, allora possiamo  stare tranquilli che chi l'ha scritto o pronunciato fosse un luminare di linguistica...  Certo è che se qualcuno avesse il coraggio di scrivere, allo stesso modo, "_quelle dei vari Vaschi Rossi_", ti posso assicurare che costui perderebbe di certo un lettore - ne fossi anche uno suo assiduo -. 
In quanto alla domanda diretta ti posso rispondere che non conosco di persona nessuna con quel nome quindi non posso giudicare nel merito. Però letterariamente parlando, per quello che ricordo, a parte la Granger della Rowling, ossia una ragazza che può suscitare una certa antipatia, ma che io vedo perlopiù scaturita dall'invidia in coloro che la provano, la moglie di Leonte, re di Sicilia di Shakespeare o l'amata di D'Annunzio ne _La pioggia nel pineto_ per esempio, non capisco come possano risultare ciascuna antipatica ad alcuno. 
Comunque sto 'straparlando' in quanto principalmente ritengo la domanda viziata in partenza. Senza offesa. 

Un caro saluto, 
Dragon


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Beh, ma in "tutte le Hermioni", '_*le*_' cos'è? ...


Ciao Dragon . E' un articolo determinativo che indica appunto che qui Hermione non vuol indicare più una _persona unica_ (chiamata Hermione), invece indica _tutte *le* persone _ (di nome Hermione). In altre parole, qui Hermione non ha tanto la funzione di _nome proprio_ - strettamente dicendo - perché non si riferisce ad una persona concreta, ma ha piuttosto una funzione figurativa: indica un presupposto _tipo_ di persone/donne. Almeno così mi pare ...

Mi viene in mente una domanda a proposito: supponendo che la forma _Mari*e*_ (plurale di _Maria_) la accettiamo, si potrebbe ommettere l'artcolo _le_ nel caso se si rivolgessimo alle ragazze concrete di nome Maria p.e. di una classe? Esempio: "Voglio parlare con_ tutte Marie_ della classe!"


----------



## bo-marco

E' famoso il caso del rapimento delle due Simone:
http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news/11668900/Dieci-anni-fa-il-rapimento-delle.html


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti. Scusate ma nella frase della discussione io ci vedo più un epiteto che non un nome proprio al plurale.
E, ragazzi, piaccia o no, a parte espressioni come "_tuttifrutti" _e  simili, dopo la parola tutti/tutte in italiano ci vuole l'articolo.

Si parla non di tutte le persone che si chiamano Hermione, ma di persone riconducibili caratterialmente ad una Hermione modello.

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

A questo punto mi sembra doveroso fare una rettifica e chiarire il mio intendimento.
In italiano standard è consentito e possibile pluralizzare i nomi propri come prescrive la grammatica 





> Sono difettivi del plurale: [...]
> f) i nomi propri maschili (tranne alcuni casi; per esempio, quando stanno ad indicare le opere di un autore, purché i nomi non terminino in *a*: _i Tiziani, i Raffaelli_, anche se fanno eccezione _gli Andrea, i Luca_). I nomi propri femminili possono assumere il plurale anche se finiscono in *a*: _le Marie, le Claudie_.*


 Dico solo che personalmente in contesti formali lo eviterei.

*Fonte: http://grammatica-italiana.dossier.net/grammatica-italiana-07.htm


Ciao Francis ,
semplicemente direi: "Vorrei parlare a _ciascuna Maria_ della classe!", "Vorrei parlare con _tutte le persone di nome Maria_ della classe!";
e non trovo nulla di strano nel sentire: "Vorrei parlare con _tutte le Maria_ della classe!".
Come nella versione del Corriere che riporto (anche se poi all'interno dell'articolo viene citato di nuovo al plurale):
http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Cronache/2004/09_Settembre/28/rilascio.shtml


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Salve a tutti. Scusate ma nella frase della discussione io ci vedo più un epiteto che non un nome proprio al plurale.
> E, ragazzi, piaccia o no, a parte espressioni come "_tuttifrutti" _e  simili, dopo la parola tutti/tutte in italiano ci vuole l'articolo.
> 
> Si parla non di tutte le persone che si chiamano Hermione, ma di persone riconducibili caratterialmente ad una Hermione modello.
> 
> S.V



Ciao SV, 
Ho letto il tuo post e mi sono chiesto a cosa ti riferissi con l'espressione "tuttifrutti".....mica a Little Richard, vero?

Per quanto riguarda la pluralizzazione dei nomi propri mi schiero nella squadra di Anna, Francis e Pat (ciao ragazzi!). Io pluralizzo quotidianamente i nomi propri.

Vi dirò di più: un Andrea, due Andrei; un Sergio, due Sergi, un Fabio, due Fabii; una Sara, due Sare e li articolo sempre al plurale ma mai al singolare (mi si accappona la pelle a sentire i nomi propri articolati)


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, gigihno! No, mi riferivo a un tipo di _cingomme _(gomme da masticare) che ai miei tempi andavano per la maggiore. Recentemente però vedo che la parola tuttifrutti, univerbata, viene usata anche per altri tipi di dolciumi e cose simili. Beh, siamo fuori tema ma visto che me l'avevi chiesto.

S.V


----------



## mugnozzo

Salve a tutti,
Entro un po' in ritardo per aggiungere la mia.
Per quanto si possano cercare regole grammaticali che chiariscano il problema, credo sia una di quelle cose che rimangono molto soggettive e variabili da zona a zona e da persona a persona.
Per esempio, in toscana tendiamo molto a pluralizzare i nomi, e alcuni possono risultare sgradevoli da sentire per una persona, gradevoli per un'altra.
Per esempio: francisgranada ha detto che "i Giuseppi" gli suona strano, mentre a me sembra naturale, anzi, mi suona strano "i Giuseppe".

Credo che la cosa sia simile agli articoli davanti ai nomi/cognomi.
In molte parti dell'Italia (e della Toscana) si usa l'articolo davanti al nome, mentre a Lucca non li usiamo per niente.
Altro esempio: in tutta la Toscana si usa l'articolo davanti al cognome (cosa che non ho mai sentito fare in altre regioni): Matteo Renzi di sicuro al liceo non era "Renzi" ma "il Renzi".

Per affrontare problemi come questi (plurali dei nomi propri, articoli davanti ad essi, etc...) bisogna sempre considerare che l'Italia è nata da un gruppo molto eterogeneo di staterelli che, in un modo o nell'altro, hanno mantenuto una propria identità linguistica. Anche se abbiamo un'unica grammatica, ci sono degli standard linguistici di fatto presenti nelle varie regioni.


----------



## dragonseven

A questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda, se uno qualsiasi scrive:
"...tutte le Hermione..." o "...tutte le Maria..." o, anche, "tutti i Giuseppe..." 
sarebbe in errore?

Mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione su questa possibilità.

Un grazie in anticipo a chiunque voglia esprimerne la propria.


----------



## Sempervirens

dragonseven said:


> A questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda, se uno qualsiasi scrive:
> "...tutte le Hermione..." o "...tutte le Maria..." o, anche, "tutti i Giuseppe..."
> sarebbe in errore?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione su questa possibilità.
> 
> Un grazie in anticipo a chiunque voglia esprimerne la propria.



Ciao, dragon! Mi sembra di ricordare - poco bene - un consiglio di un insegnante, o di una regola che dice così:

_"Se un nome proprio pluralizzato e usato al nominale ti suona bene anche al vocativo, allora significa che sei un potenziale candidato contributore al cambiamento della lingua."

_Quindi se uno dice " _Ho visto le Marie che camminavano insieme per la strada"_, non si dovrebbe meravigliare se nel chiamare tali donne con il loro nome le chiamasse _" Marie!" 

_Ora, non so se questa regoluccia sia veramente efficace, e francamente una lingua non è un qualcosa di logico e di matematico, ma solo uno tra i diversi strumenti di comunicazione, ma ha trovato nel sottoscritto un collaboratore, quindi mi guardo bene dall'accomunare individui che condividono lo stesso nome sotto un unico tetto. Li chiamerò o ne parlerò al singolare.

S.V


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> se uno qualsiasi scrive:"...tutte le Hermione..." o "...tutte le Maria..." o, anche, "tutti i Giuseppe..." sarebbe in errore?


No  Personalmente, non uso mai il plurale per i nomi di persona. Si fa, si può fare, ma non mi piace per niente.


----------



## mugnozzo

Un'altra aggiunta che mi viene in mente è che esistono tanti cognomi  (soprattutto qui in Toscana) che sono nomi (di solito maschili)  pluralizzati.
Alcuni esempi: "Marchi", "Carli", "Danieli", "Micheli", "Sebastiani", etc...
So  che questo deriva dal fatto che prima della nascita dei cognomi, i  figli di un certo Michele, tendevano ad essere conosciuti come i  "Micheli", così come i "Sebastiani" erano i discendenti di un qualche  Sebastiano.
Questo attesterebbe che, pluralizzare i nomi è uso comune  da parecchio tempo, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa sia  grammaticalmente corretta o meno.


----------



## francisgranada

mugnozzo said:


> Un'altra aggiunta che mi viene in mente è che esistono tanti cognomi  (soprattutto qui in Toscana) che sono nomi (di solito maschili)  pluralizzati.
> Alcuni esempi: "Marchi", "Carli", "Danieli", "Micheli", "Sebastiani", etc...


 I cognomi italiani (ma anche quegli spagnoli, portoghesi ecc...) spesso provengono non tanto dal plurale che dal genitivo latino nel senso di "figlio di XY". Quindi nei tuoi esempi si poteva trattare anche di _Marc(h)i/Carli/Danielis/Mich(a)elis (filius)_. (In italiano la -s finale non si è conservata).


----------



## dragonseven

Grazie Sempervirens, Grazie Pat per le vostre risposte rassicuranti.  Un caro saluto!  



P.S.: Quello che segue avrei dovuto scriverlo al post #12, ma penso che non sia troppo tardi nel riportarlo ora. 


Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Dragon!
> *[...]* Be', è opinione tua.  Il Treccani è di diverso avviso e riporto nuovamente: "al plurale la maggior parte dei nomi propri rimane invariata, ad eccezione di alcuni casi ...  plurale usato "*con tono enfatico, per indicare una categoria di individui con caratteristiche particolari ben definite". *Nel contesto dato, secondo me, il caso calza a pennello_* [...]*_


Ciao Anja Ann , solo un appunto che ho dimenticato di esporre, ossia le mie perplessità riguardo a questo estratto da te ribadito. Perplessità che coinvolgono il tuo punto di vista sull'enunciato della Treccani e non sullo stesso come qualcuno potrebbe presumere da ciò che ho scritto in precedenza.

Innanzitutto non so di quale testo si tratti, quindi non so quante Hermione vengano menzionate all'interno di questo. 
L'eccezione a cui fa riferimento Treccani e da te riportata in grassetto difficilmente penso sia riferibile al caso in questione, a meno che più Hermione simili nel carattere siano presenti nel testo. Mi spiego meglio con qualche esempio. 

Nel caso dei 'due Mattei' le "*caratteristiche particolari ben definite*" sono, tra le altre, oltre il nome, l'essere un politico, l'appartenenza ad un partito (seppure differente), l'esserne il segretario; nel caso dei ' due Alberti' sono la famiglia, lo stato di detenzione; nel caso delle 'due Simone' sono il luogo e il tempo della loro prigionia, la giovane età (seppure in linea generale), la risoluzione della vicenda; nel caso delle 'tre Marie' sono l'epoca circoscritta della loro storia, la vicinanza al Cristo, il loro dolore nei momenti del Suo calvario eccetera eccetera. 
E fin qui nulla da eccepire all'uso della suddetta “regola”. 

Però, nel nostro caso, se il testo parla di una singola persona chiamata Hermione con la caratteristica ben definita di essere antipatica in un certo modo, questo non fa sì che si possa utilizzare il suo nome proprio al plurale per identificare tutte coloro che appartengono a tale classificazione. Insomma, non è che trovando una tecnica per gestire [mia figlia/ Ermenegilda] ho trovato una tecnica per gestire tutte le [(mie) figlie/ Ermenegilde], non va bene anche se detto per la particolarità. Ovviamente questa è la mia opinione personale. 

Ciao Francis ,
in merito ai cognomi posso dirti che non tutti hanno perso la -s e sono tutt'oggi esistenti:
D'Angelo -> De Angelis, Michele -> (De) Michelis, Del Piero -> De Pieris, (De) Silvestro -> (De) Silvestris;
questi naturalmente sono solo alcuni ad esempio.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dragon  

Non preoccuparti: le chiarificazioni, purché utili, non arrivano mai "troppo tardi". 



> Però, nel nostro caso, se il testo parla di una singola persona chiamata Hermione con la caratteristica ben definita di essere antipatica in un certo modo, questo non fa sì che si possa utilizzare il suo nome proprio al plurale per identificare tutte coloro che appartengono a tale classificazione.



Perché no? Forse dimentichi che stiamo parlando di "concetto enfatizzato": "Hermione", per il parlante, è l'antipatia fatta persona e rappresenta, per antonomasia, tutte le persone antipatiche del mondo.  



> Insomma, non è che trovando una tecnica per gestire [mia figlia/ Ermenegilda] ho trovato una tecnica per gestire tutte le [(mie) figlie/ Ermenegilde], non va bene anche se detto per la particolarità. Ovviamente questa è la mia opinione personale.



Non direi che sia la stessa situazione: la frase originale fa riferimento ad un nome proprio "caratterizzato da una specifica qualità" (Hermione*=*persona antipatica), il tuo esempio riporta solo un nome comune e un nome proprio "non caratterizzato da nessuna specifica qualità" (Ermenegilda*=* ?). Qual è la caratteristica che contraddistingue Ermenegilda e la rende specificamente Ermenegilda?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Anja Ann, 
quello che intendevo dire, secondo la mia visione, è che una sola caratteristica è insufficiente per usufruire della suddetta 'regola' (la pluralizzazione del nome per enfatizzare un concetto).

Mettiamola così, se Ermenegildo fosse una dittatore allora potrei raggruppare sotto il nome di questi, chessò, Hitler, Gheddafi, Pinochet, Hussein ecc. e definirli degli Ermenegildi, giusto? Secondo il mio modesto parere no, perché pur prendendo ognuno singolarmente tra i nomi che ho citato nessuno risulta essere dittatore allo stesso modo degli altri, più concretamente io non riesco ad affermare che Gheddafi è uno degli Adolf(i).
Insomma se si facesse come dici tu il rischio è la facile generalizzazione degli individui che non sarebbero più tali. 
Nel testo Hermione è una e non vedo la necessità di moltiplicarla a se stessa per definire tutte quelle persone, di tutti i generi, antipatiche come lo è lei. Se proprio si vuole basta usare il suo nome al singolare magari virgolettato. 

Tutto qui. 

Naturalmente questa è la mia opinione.


P.s.: ho messo la o al posto della a così evito eventuali derive classiste.  (non si sa mai)


----------

